# NEW FEATURED RESCUE: Soulmate Rabbit Rescue



## Pipp (Nov 16, 2007)

[align=left]Soulmate Rabbit Rescueis a rescue based in Waukesha, WI, under the guidance of a treasured RO member, TreasuredFriend, aka, Julie.

Many of our Moderators and members have had close-up and personal dealings with Julie, and on a scale of one to 10, they're giving her an 11! [/align]
[align=left]It is very much our pleasure to make Soulmate Rabbits Online'snew 'Featured Rescue'.

Thanks for all you do!

(NOTE: Someforummembers are also stepping up to the plate to help Julie do some fundraising, so stay tooned!!)

Here's more information on Soulmates fromtheir Petfinder site:
----------------------------------------

*Who We Are*[/align]
[align=left]
*Soulmate Rabbit Rescue is a small organization of Volunteers helping unwanted, abandoned or jeopardized rabbits find forever-companion homes. *

*We educate prospective owners about proper care, offer advice, and promote lifelong relationships with the quiet and sensitive soulmates rabbits can become. Our rescues are lovingly cared for and cuddled in appropriate home environments.*

*Knowing as much as you can about your new family member is important. We'll share information on their background or how they came to us as a rescue. *

*Foster Homes are needed within the network before Soulmate Rabbit Rescue (SRR) can accept "new" rabbits in need.*





[/align]
[align=left]*-------------*
*SRR started in spring of 2006 to find homes for more than a dozen babies and several rescued adults. Two females, rescued from the streets of Milwaukee, delivered babies shortly after capture in late winter. An adult was found, hit by vehicle. Rescueing the adults prevented more babies from being born on the streets.*[/align]
[align=left]*We receive no funding, grants, or financial assistance. The food, veterinary care, and supplies are handled by the volunteers (and contributors) in SRR's Network. Thank you to those who routinely provide us with supplies. Our Adoptables Thank You So Much for Your Support ! *[/align]
[align=left]*Donation items appreciated:* Roll towel, Empty Oatmeal Boxes, chew-safe playtoys, distilled white vinegar, Yesterday's News cat litter or Marth Woods fuel pellets, hay, Oxbow Bunny Basics T, clean carpet squares or rugs. [/align]
[align=left]*Adopting a friend*[/align]
[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Details on adopting. - Our fosters will be given a health check-up, by our rabbit-savvy vet clinic, prior to adoption.[/align]
[align=left]- Housing units (collapsable Midwest Homes For Pets 1642DD) are available. Add an exercise pen or bunny-proofed room, your friend has a fab place to relax. 

[/align]
[align=left]*Come Visit Us!*[/align]
[align=left]*SOULMATE RABBIT RESCUE is a home-based rescue organization. We do not have a shelter site. Simply contact us by email to meet our homeless / rescued / fostered rabbits.* [/align]
[align=left]*Email: *[email protected][/align]
[align=left]*PETFINDER SITE: *http://www.soulmaterabbitrescue.petfinder.com [/align]
[align=left]*WEBSITE: *http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateRabbitRescueAdopt.html[/align]
[align=left]*RO Members can PM TreasuredFriend. *[/align]
[align=left]






*News*[/align]
[align=left]*Our adoptables will have a well-bunny exam by our rabbit-knowledgeable veterinary clinic. Adopters will receive a history and background. 

Soulmate Rabbit Rescue provides Dating Services. We offer complimentary nail trims. 
*[/align]
[align=left]*SRR Quarterly *Newsletter [/align]
[align=left]*Updates to the website together with photographs will occur as time allows. Our main focus is the care of the rescued rabbits. *We are often asked to help euthanization-list rabbits. We can assist if there are available foster homes in our network. Small rescue groups tend to be full. Please inquire if you would like to help. 
We are easy to reach should you have a question or concern, or your bunny ever need a pedicure. Extended family to all who come in as rescues, then find their forever parents. [/align]
[align=left]*http://www.soulmaterabbitrescue.petfinder.com* 
[/align]


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 19, 2007)

The efforts of Haley, RO participants, and the Michigan rabbits will be featured in our December 2007 newsletter. TF Julie


----------



## Pipp (Nov 20, 2007)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> The efforts of Haley, RO participants, and the Michigan rabbits will be featured in our December 2007 newsletter. TF Julie


arty0002:


----------



## Leaf (Nov 25, 2007)

Items available on eBay to help support this rescue can be viewed at:



http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmineralsolutions


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2007)

^^ :carrot


----------



## Haley (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you Leaf!

Also, stay tuned for additional fun Christmas items coming soon that can be purchased to help SRR!


----------



## naturestee (Nov 26, 2007)

Holiday ornaments!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30100&forum_id=1

And cards!
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30051&forum_id=7

And for those of you who don't know me or TreasuredFriend, here is one of SRR's most recent rescues:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29734&forum_id=6

And maybe Julie will have pictures of Dill, the new bun rescued from euthanasia in Chicago?:stikpoke

I'm shameless, I know.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 29, 2007)

:thumbup


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 29, 2007)

In a few days SRR's [email protected] email address will have a Paypal link. 

Haley, Pipp, I will ask how to link it here?

Everyone who's offered to help by purchasing the fundraiser items, cards, or ornaments, will be gifting major support to our latest intakes. To Leaf, Flashy, and naturestee. 

* Luna - fostered by naturestee. Angela will receive a share of your donations for the maintence supplies, greens and food, vet bills. I think Oberon and angieluv are smiling for her foster role and saving-call last year.

* And Diamond Dill, (Dill Pickle) to be fostered in the Milwaukee area. 

Brook-Falls Veterinary Hospital just called and confirmed that Dill is up and attam, post-neuter.
Whew, he was wearing down the carpet in his housiing unit with spraying and constant bouncy pacing. They used a new anesthetic and he did just fine. He was full-bore HYPERMANIC prior to this Welcome Neuter Day. 
A sweetie - with euthanization as his future - had we not withdrawn him, tackled those ear mites sucking his blood. Looks like he was left outside this past July, when the shelter got the call to pick up.

Potter, rescue from September, sends a wave and nose kiss.

Thank you to a special contributor already from Canada, who's donated to help defray, and inspire us to save those we can !!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2007)

Julie, I'll forward you a PM I sent Flashy on how to add the paypal link here. 

Nadia is back from her honeymoon so shes going to put together one post with all the info on the different fundraisers. So that will be good if we have your paypal link as well in case people want to donate directly.

We're happy to help. youre an inspiration to all of us!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 29, 2007)

Short on time, here's Dill as he instructs Grandma Julie to send pics to his foster mom Sara:

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/SoulmateRabbitRescueDill.html

Picked up outdoor area, intake to shelter at 3 months old. 

SRR rescue intake Nov. 15; scar in R ear, party of mites in L ear. Boypads fully developed. 

A sweetie who carries egg carton toys in his mouth!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry, I posted in the wrong thread. Duh.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks Haley. I got your email. I may not add the official type Pay Now, Buy Now button that Paypal has designed. Would this be non-recommended? Your instructions are saved and printed out in case I change my mind. That was a lot of time to compile the directions. The selections of gold [ Buy ] buttons look goofy to me.  

Nadia?? Honeymoons are such romantic moments! Congrats and best wishes.

Feel free to dress this up, make it easy, however you choose. 

SRR has a Paypal account as of 11/30/07 ....

On to placing in photos for the Quarterly Newsletter. 

Smiling at everything the RO members and comraderie community is doing.

Incidentally, I have some tucked away items or crafts that each contributor will receive. For those more bold on donating, I would need your address to mail those gifts. Please mention your favorite color, companion pets, season, if you can.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 30, 2007)

Liftoff on the SRR December Newsletter !!


----------



## Haley (Dec 5, 2007)

[align=center]FUNDRAISERS


:brownbunny*Greta's Bunny Hats*

Handknitted bunny hats (with ear holes!) by Greta! 
Gretais donating her talents
to help the rescue and get all our bunnies outfitted 
for the holidays!






Cost: $6 each or 3 for $15

PM Greta or Haleywith your order
then Pay for the hatshere:[/align]

[align=center]Haley's PAYPAL Account

Profits from the sale of the hatswill thenbe forwarded to Soulmate RR[/align]

[align=center]
:brownbunnyLeaf's eBay Store[/align]


[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]

:brownbunnyFlashy's Christmas Cards
Beautiful handcrafted (and personalized!) cards
for the Christmas Season

See the link above for Flashy's thread with ordering details






Order these RIGHT AWAY to get the
before Christmas!

You can Pay for the cards through Soulmate's PAYPAL Account
Log on to Paypal and send payment to this account:
[email protected][/align]

[align=center]


:brownbunnyNaturestee's Ornaments

Sweet Angel Bunnies and Photo Ornaments
Customize the colors of your Angel Wings
or put your own bunny photo in the Photo Ornament

PM your order to Naturestee and get theprice with shipping costs
Then, pay through Soulmate's PAYPAL account

Log on to Paypal and send payment to this account
[email protected]







If you wish to pay for your items in any other method, please PM Haley, Naturestee or TreasuredFriend for details on where you can send a cheque or money order.[/align]


----------

